# Which villager do you think is apart of the LGBT+ Community?



## Antonio (Dec 21, 2020)

My personal guess has to be *Dom.* I mean, he's a male sheep jock who's name is dom and dressed up all cute and such. I mean, if anyone is apart of the LGBT+ community, it has to be him.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 21, 2020)

Pietro is gay and that is canon sorry


----------



## John Wick (Dec 21, 2020)

None of them, really.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 21, 2020)

My personal headcanons are Fang and Kyle
This is because in my new leaf town, I caught Kyle flirting with everyone regardless of gender, meanwhile Fang sent me a really sweet totally platonic valentines letter, after which he got reaally flustered in a conversation with Kyle about ‘liking bad boys’

So I ship Fang (gay) x Kyle (bi)

That’s how it was in my town xD


----------



## John Wick (Dec 21, 2020)

I have Fang and he's not like that at all.

If anything, he has the female villagers always in his house.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 21, 2020)

julia (the peacock) and papi (the okapi) are pseudo-canon trans. i say pseudo because it's not stated anywhere but their in-game appearances do match that of the _opposite _gender of their species'. julia, for example, is female in-game but has the plumage of male peacocks. papi is male in-game but doesn't have horns like male okapi. papi can be dismissed, i suppose, because female okapi have little bumps (instead of horns) on their heads and he doesn't have those either but. 

other than that, kid cat and punchy are boyfriends on my island at least.


----------



## seliph (Dec 21, 2020)

all of them duh



John Wick said:


> I have Fang and he's not like that at all.
> 
> If anything, he has the female villagers always in his house.


i hate to break it to you this way but every single one of us gays have about 100000000 female friends


----------



## Antonio (Dec 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I have Fang and he's not like that at all.
> 
> If anything, he has the female villagers always in his house.


That don't mean they dating.


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I have Fang and he's not like that at all.
> 
> If anything, he has the female villagers always in his house.


In threads like this it is better to let people express their opinions freely rather than try to oppose anyone. Everyone is entitled to share their own thoughts without criticism.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 21, 2020)

seliph said:


> all of them duh
> 
> 
> i hate to break it to you this way but every single one of us gays have about 100000000 female friends


Wow, I wasn't having a go at gays, since my own wife is fluid, so no need to freak out. :-/

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> In threads like this it is better to let people express their opinions freely rather than try to oppose anyone. Everyone is entitled to share their own thoughts without criticism.


I wasn't.

I was giving MY opinion, and then THAT was being 'opposed'.

I give up.

I'm only going to post when I want to trade.

This is too toxic.

Over and out.


----------



## seliph (Dec 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Wow, I wasn't having a go at gays, since my own wife is fluid, so no need to freak out. :-/


? all i said is a lot of us have many girl friends, if u read it that way then


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 21, 2020)

Julia and Papi are definitely trans.

I headcanon Kyle as bi as well. I paired him up with many of my temporary residents, like Julian and Tasha, but his relationships with them never lasted long. Endgame is Kyle x Eugene though.

Currently I have both Olivia and Vivian on my island, I like to think of them as _the_ power couple.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 21, 2020)

Since I was the one who started the Fang headcanon thing... I think everyone is entitled to a different opinion on the same villager, especially since the RNG of conversations means every villager has their own story in every town. In *my* new leaf town the dialogue led to me seeing him as gay and shipping him with Kyle, but I’ve seen plenty of cute comics shipping him with Skye or even Freya (that one is cute imo since they’re both meant to be from northern regions)

They’re models with RNG based conversations, the story is in your imagination


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 21, 2020)

So many oh my god

Amelia reads as aloof older lesbian to me and I adore her for it uwu When she and Cherry lived on Gont they were dating uwu

Beau and Sherb are currently dating on my island (it mostly involves visiting each other to share snacks, having picnics, and sometimes going to museum together). Sherb is also soft gender fluid bab to me but that just might be my enby self reading into it >> They remind me of my friends who started dating soon after meeting each other and share a lot of clothes and are just soulmates ;w;

Also Julian and Muffy are currently neighbours and are just. Both gay. Both excited to play with aesthetics and performing their queerness in a welcoming spaces and both super invested in each other's love lives 

Honestly a lot of my queer headcanon villagers remind me of the dynamic of my queer found family around Pride.
(Also I am dating Marina and we have a rainbow illuminated tree between our homes right now.)
(also Tiffany reads as an ace dom to me, I love her design so much and she will one day join my queer family on Gont)
(Okay that's all)


----------



## oak (Dec 21, 2020)

I have Nan on my island and she has a picture of Chevre in her house so they are definitely cute lesbians in my eyes. Their houses match too but opposite colours. I need Chevre on my island asap.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 21, 2020)

oak said:


> I have Nan on my island and she has a picture of Chevre in her house so they are definitely cute lesbians in my eyes. Their houses match too but opposite colours. I need Chevre on my island asap.


The Nan/Chevre ship is adorable ;-; Sweet goat girlfriends


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 21, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> Since I was the one who started the Fang headcanon thing... I think everyone is entitled to a different opinion on the same villager, especially since the RNG of conversations means every villager has their own story in every town. In *my* new leaf town the dialogue led to me seeing him as gay and shipping him with Kyle, but I’ve seen plenty of cute comics shipping him with Skye or even Freya (that one is cute imo since they’re both meant to be from northern regions)
> 
> They’re models with RNG based conversations, the story is in your imagination


Yeah I agree, people's viewpoints of villagers is very subjective, another example of this is when people "hate" certain villagers. For me, I dislike Paula because in NL I felt like she was mean to me and I didn't like her design. Then I replaced her with Diva and loved her! Technically both have the exact same dialogue, but I made up stories in my head and exaggerated their dialogues when I would talk to both to fit my own narrative (as we all do I'm sure).  

Anyways, Fuchsia is for sure gay in my mind, and so are Ankha and Diva. Ankha and Diva have a love story going on in my town so thats why both immediately come to mind!


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 21, 2020)

Nan X Chevre! I think the fact that they have pictures of each other is really cute.

Also a lot of the fanart by @when_souls_collide on IG made me rlly ship Apollo X Wilbur. I can definitely see chemistry between the two, and it also helps that Apollo's actual canon career is being a pilot.  

Also I can imagine most of the smug villagers being bi/pan.



seliph said:


> all of them duh


LMAOOO IM SCREAMING-
best one of them all imo


----------



## Jacob4 (Dec 21, 2020)

julian 100%


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2020)

I always see Fuchsia, Reneé and Katt as lesbians and I love them so much 

I wonder who is dating who tho lol


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I always see Fuchsia, Reneé and Katt as lesbians and I love them so much
> 
> I wonder who is dating who tho lol


How abouuuuut poly/triad queers >>


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 21, 2020)

I would say Julian, he could be gay.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 21, 2020)

i started seeing kid cat and punchy as boyfriends after an interaction in one of my NL towns where kid cat said he'd made it his mission in life to get something punchy wanted, and it turned out to be a rainbow shirt after i delivered it. they also spent a lot of time together despite having houses on opposite sides of town and even had matching rainbow shirts at one point in time. (my design though, not the in-game one.) other than that-

biskit and lucky are quite cute together. their houses are next to each other now in my town, and they had a really adorable conversation the other month where they were talking about going to the tropics together to "pet sharks, eat fruit, and then laze around". 
vivian is definitely a lesbian. she'd totally be dating whitney if i had the latter on my island.
diana? also a lesbian, though she's only in my NL town. 
i don't have them yet but coco and lolly would 100% be girlfriends. their houses will hopefully be next to each other and they share the same personality. since i lowkey headcanon coco as being super shy and insecure because of her "unusual" appearance, i love the idea of her gradually opening up to lolly and getting to be herself around her.
OH and how could i forget henry? he's totally gay. he's always rocking my various LGBT+ sweaters and the green sunglasses i gave him, and there have been several funny moments where he mentioned "being gay" because i entered it as my hobby lmao. (i.e. "this being gay thing is new to me" and "i can't wait to say that i was into being gay before it was cool".)


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 21, 2020)

.


----------



## maria110 (Dec 21, 2020)

Any of them could be.  Like in real life, it's hard to tell.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 21, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I know this won't be a popular opinion, but I dislike any sort of sexual projection onto any character in a game initially created for children, despite how many teens/adults might happen to play it. That's just my opinion, though...*hides*



aside from the fact that children can be LGBT+ (i had crushes on other girls literally as young as 7), there's nothing inherently sexual or adult or PG about being LGBT+ but okay-


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 21, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I know this won't be a popular opinion, but I dislike any sort of sexual projection onto any character in a game initially created for children, despite how many teens/adults might happen to play it. That's just my opinion, though...*hides*


This topic isn't an explicit "sexual" projection but just where the characters lean to in terms of romance.
Children can have romantic crushes too, it's not uncommon or inappropriate at all.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 21, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> This topic isn't an explicit "sexual" projection but just where the characters lean to in terms of romance.
> Children can have romantic crushes too, it's not uncommon or inappropriate at all.


I never said children couldn't have romantic crushes or that they weren't appropriate or uncommon. Sorry if you thought that.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 21, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I know this won't be a popular opinion, but I dislike any sort of sexual projection onto any character in a game initially created for children, despite how many teens/adults might happen to play it. That's just my opinion, though...*hides*


I had a crush on simba when I was 5


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 21, 2020)

Dom, Clyde, Chevre, Nan, and of course, Julian.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 21, 2020)

Why are people acting like I said you can't have a crush as a kid? That isn't what I said. I'll refrain from sharing my opinions in the future, many apologies. Sorry that people think I meant something that I didn't.


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I know this won't be a popular opinion, but I dislike any sort of sexual projection onto any character in a game initially created for children, despite how many teens/adults might happen to play it. That's just my opinion, though...*hides*



none of this is inherently sexual LOL i have a feeling if this was Which Straight Animal Crossing Characters Make A Good Couple you wouldnt have commented that tbh dont rly understand why people are getting funny with this


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 21, 2020)

hamster said:


> none of this is inherently sexual LOL i have a feeling if this was Which Straight Animal Crossing Characters Make A Good Couple you wouldnt have commented that tbh dont rly understand why people are getting funny with this


Yes I would have commented actually, I'm sorry you assume that. Please don't assume things  I removed the comment, please just ignore it, forgive me.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 21, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Why are people acting like I said you can't have a crush as a kid? That isn't what I said. I'll refrain from sharing my opinions in the future, many apologies. Sorry that people think I meant something that I didn't.



because you specified "game created for *children*" so people naturally pointed out that you can be LGBT+ or have a crush on someone else as a child. personally, my issue was more that you implied that being LGBT+ is somehow inherently sexual or inappropriate when it isn't.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 21, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned Ed yet? He looks like an outdated gay stereotype. He has the “Hm, gurl” pose in his amiibo card. His house is nicely put together; and I’m low-key jealous of it. His eyelids look like they have purple eyeshadow on. He’s a smug, and you know how flamboyant smugs are.

Either way, he’s staying in my town.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 21, 2020)

I have Julian and Dom on my island and I imagine them both being somewhere on the queer spectrum, maybe pansexual like myself. I get similar vibes from Fuchsia and Deirdre.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 21, 2020)

Rocco and Beardo are gay and there's nothing you can do about it!! I don't even know why I ship them together. I just always see them hanging out whenever they're both outside, and I kinda think its cute that its a hard-worker and spoiler rich-man coming together. Its,,, dumb but its cute.

I actually have an orientation headcanon for a couple others on my island. Shari is a lesbian, Tia and Flora are Bi.... and that's about it. Haven't really thought about the others much. I love each of my villagers no matter what, it's just nice to think of them like me! (being LGBT+)


----------



## Aubrey895 (Dec 21, 2020)

Ketchup sent me a letter about try to impress a girl...so her lmao

i agree with Dom and Julian has got to be.


----------



## sigh (Dec 21, 2020)

seliph said:


> all of them duh


^ this and also there was something i read a long time ago which now has me headcanoning that ed, gracie and saharah are all trans


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 21, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Why are people acting like I said you can't have a crush as a kid? That isn't what I said. I'll refrain from sharing my opinions in the future, many apologies. Sorry that people think I meant something that I didn't.


I'm not here to start an argument or anything, it's just from my perspective it was just an off comment to make because no one was sharing anything explicitely sexual and was just commenting what their headcanons were of their own villagers. I said "children can have crushes too" because you were talking about "pushing sexuality on a children's game" or something like that. No one meant to push anything inappropriate on children in this thread, this was supposed to be lighthearted and fun. ^^

edit: I will say that I agree with you with it being inapprorpiate to push on children some mature topics, but talks on sexuality and gender orientation are always welcome at a younger age as they explore more about them.  So children are definitely okay to ship their villagers in games and stuff if that makes them happy.


----------



## Paigec2103 (Dec 21, 2020)

Oh boy. I have lots of ideas lol 
Julian & Colton are boyfriends, b/c in one of my NL islands they're houses were right next to each other. Also I mean... hello 
Felicity is a lesbian. I think it's the haircut and dress combo for me. It's probably a bit of projection on my part lol 
Maddie uses she/they pronouns. idk I just get the v i b e s ( in a good way ofc) 
Diana & Dierdre are girlfriends  Diana is lesbian, Deirdre is bi
Erik is gay
Hornsby is nb 
Amelia is lesbian
Alli is also lesbian 
Celia is 10/10 cottagecore lesbian 
Ellie & Eloise are dating 
Gabi is bi/lesbian idk 
Margie is bi or pan 
Stella is also 10/10 cottagecore lesbian 
My buddy Tad uses he/they pronouns 

There are probably more, but I can't think of them rn
But I literally love coming up with these headcannons for my villagers because the world just needs more gays & theys


----------



## Mr.Fox (Dec 21, 2020)

seliph said:


> ? all i said is a lot of us have many girl friends, if u read it that way then



No offense, but a person will generally take offense to something when a comment to them is prefaced by 'hate to break it to you'. It has nothing to do with interpretation.


----------



## seliph (Dec 21, 2020)

Mr.Fox said:


> No offense, but a person will generally take offense to something when a comment to them is prefaced by 'hate to break it to you'. It has nothing to do with interpretation.


if u see a comment saying "gay men have female friends" and interpret as "they're saying im bashing gays" just because of a silly preface then im gonna assume u are probably bashing gays 'cause that's a lot of olympic-level mental gymnastics


----------



## scarfboyxiv (Dec 21, 2020)

Ed, one of the horses. He hardcore CRUSHED on me in New Leaf.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Dec 21, 2020)

seliph said:


> if u see a comment saying "gay men have female friends" and interpret as "they're saying im bashing gays" just because of a silly preface then im gonna assume u are probably bashing gays 'cause that's a lot of olympic-level mental gymnastics


I don't think he was bashing gays at all. I think you dropped a snarky remark and blamed it on his interpretation of the situation. Blaming interpretation is kind of like a loophole people use to get away with saying whatever they want.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Dec 22, 2020)

Julian is my gay unicorn baby.

Big Top?


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Dec 22, 2020)

Hm, I guess I end up defaulting to thinking of everyone as having no gender preference. Since I am pan, that perspective comes the most naturally to me. I like the idea of the town being representative of as many orientations as possible though. <3


----------



## Maiana (Dec 22, 2020)

Sherb gay


And I love him for that <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 22, 2020)

Reneigh, Sherb, and Apollo all feel like they are LGBTQ and I may or may not have moved them near people I thought they would romantically like.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 22, 2020)

Mr.Fox said:


> I don't think he was bashing gays at all. I think you dropped a snarky remark and blamed it on his interpretation of the situation. Blaming interpretation is kind of like a loophole people use to get away with saying whatever they want.


I'm the last person in the world who would do that. 

I merely said my Fang has the female villagers in his house.

Daisy literally chases him.

But suddenly I'm attacked for simply offering information on how my Fang acts differently than the other person's Fang, and suddenly I'm bashing gays!

I'm told I must accept people's post about Fang, without opposing it, when all I did was post about MY Fang.

Shouldn't folks be told not to oppose MY post about my Fang? 

So hurt being called a gay basher for just posting an innocent comment about my Fang being popular with female villagers.

It's a horrible, vile thing to say to a person who is the total opposite of that.

Thank you, Mr.Fox, for seeing my post for the innocent comment it really was.


----------



## jemarsi (Dec 22, 2020)

I have to agree with everyone saying Julian around here. He is my LGBTQ+ unicorn boi in my town and I love him so much. Haven’t seen him show interest seriously in anyone yet but he and Tybalt seem to enjoy spending time together.

I also headcanon that Whitney and Diana have a very secret thing. I always used to catch them in Whitney’s house late at night. And Diana always says very cute, romantic things like “this reminds me of sharing an umbrella with a friend” and I just *knew* she was thinking of Whitney.


----------



## Jas (Dec 22, 2020)

from my island, i think audie and gayle!


----------



## avieators (Dec 22, 2020)

there are two wolves within u one is whitney the other is vivian and they're both lesbians lkjfsld i get lesbian vibes from almost every snooty villager i've ever had but someone mentioned amelia who's one of my longtime faves and u are SO right! on my first island i shipped whitney and audie,,, i put their houses right next to each other and they ended up hanging out a lot...i'll end up saying every female villager is sapphic...bc self projecting... i will say every sisterly villager is sapphic and thats that on that

as for mlm my son marshal has graduated from struggling gay (sloppy furniture) to distinguished gay (coffee shop) and i think him and colton are boyfriends on my island...gonna be a sad day when colton leaves ;w; pietro is a gay clown and thats that on that. julian...distinguished gay i think. raymond: good LORD i get the struggling gay vibes from him, ik he's like business office cat but the smug personality doesnt let him have all his marbles together imo...tbh if the sloppy furniture was in acnh i dont think marshal would have graduated. its the vibes


----------



## LaparaLaela (Dec 22, 2020)

Butch is a he/him lesbian. Also literally all the villagers are nonbinary sorry I dont make the rules.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

LaparaLaela said:


> Butch is a he/him lesbian. Also literally all the villagers are nonbinary sorry I dont make the rules.


Okay I'm so glad I'm not the only one with this headcanon for Butch


----------



## Romaki (Dec 22, 2020)

They're all queer because they're all asexual. Minus the Kangaroos I guess. Serious answer? Idk, Katt seems butch and Julian is fab.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 22, 2020)

Beardo is a glorious queer


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 22, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm the last person in the world who would do that.
> 
> I merely said my Fang has the female villagers in his house.
> 
> ...



that's not what you said though. you never once said "my fang" initially, just "i have fang, and he's not like that at all". given the wording, it's perfectly reasonable for what you said to be misconstrued as opposition of the above poster. and nobody, _as far as i saw_, called you a "gay basher" or anything close, that's just you putting words in people's mouths. do i think you are? no, i think you just poorly worded your comment and in a thread where it wasn't really necessary. (thread title is what characters do you think are part of the community, *not* which ones aren't.) so, again, it comes across as a touch hostile and could be easily misconstrued whether the intent was there or not. you would've had me on side if you'd just owned up to your poor wording choice and understood not only how easily your original comment could be misinterpreted but how unneeded/unnecessary it was in this particular thread to begin with. instead, you decided to play victim in front of people who face that sort of hurtful dismissiveness regularly, when none of them really said anything to you, and then all but accused them of vitriol they didn't throw.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Beardo is a glorious queer


when he first moved to Gont he immediately started checking out my David sculpture, boy has no subtlety :’)


----------



## Antonio (Dec 22, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Beardo is a glorious queer


there's no denying that


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Dec 22, 2020)

Julian was the resident gay in my NL town. There was no denying it. He was just all about being fabulous and liking boys I s2g. He and Fang kinda seemed like one of those odd couples too.


----------



## Bugs (Dec 22, 2020)

I can't see Hans as being anything but gay, it just makes sense to me


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 22, 2020)

*Julian 110%*


----------



## returnofsaturn (Dec 22, 2020)

All the Uchis fr fr


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh and also Pavé, if we're including special characters.


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 22, 2020)

Bugs said:


> I can't see Hans as being anything but gay, it just makes sense to me


to be honest, i haven't personally put a lot of thought into matching up my villagers or piecing together what their orientation might be due to the way they act, but this definitely screams out to me.  out of all the villagers i've had the pleasure of meeting, he's the only one i _could_ peg for being bisexual or gay.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

In that case, the adorable canon couple of Flick and CJ
(Though seriously Flick would read queer even without the context of them being partners)


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 22, 2020)

yesssss talk of lgbt animal crossing *yessssss*

nan and chevre are definitely a couple! i also like to think that nan is trans due to her amiibo card showing her with a beard.
velma is definitely either trans or doesn't care about gender roles and is for sure a lesbian.
gracie is trans. he uses male pronouns in the japanese version of the games and in animal forest e+ cranky villagers will quiz you on what gracie's actual name is which ends with suke a common male name ending. or they could be gender non conforming!
flick is gender non conforming, but uses he/him. cj refers to him as his partner so that's where i get that from.
cj and flick are dating and you can fight me on that.
julian is sooo gay or just effeminate
i like to think that any npc/villager who had their pronouns changed internationally are gender non conforming in some way. so saharah, blanca, etc.
i headcanon alot of my villagers as lgbt in some way. rolf is ace, judy's bi and trans, and chevre and norma are lesbians.
brewster x blathers has always been cute. i like to think that blathers and brewster are gay, ace, or both.
tom nook and redd are ex's and both are bi.
freaking harvey is a gay little hippie
harriet is a lesbian.
isabelle is pan.
kicks is gay.
katrina (i miss her :c) is ace.
leif is gender non conforming and ace.

i should probably stop lol ;w;


----------



## deleted (Dec 22, 2020)

Raymond and Fuchsia for sure.

I also think that Eunice would be a straight ally.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 22, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> that's not what you said though. you never once said "my fang" initially, just "i have fang, and he's not like that at all". given the wording, it's perfectly reasonable for what you said to be misconstrued as opposition of the above poster. and nobody, _as far as i saw_, called you a "gay basher" or anything close, that's just you putting words in people's mouths. do i think you are? no, i think you just poorly worded your comment and in a thread where it wasn't really necessary. (thread title is what characters do you think are part of the community, *not* which ones aren't.) so, again, it comes across as a touch hostile and could be easily misconstrued whether the intent was there or not. you would've had me on side if you'd just owned up to your poor wording choice and understood not only how easily your original comment could be misinterpreted but how unneeded/unnecessary it was in this particular thread to begin with. instead, you decided to play victim in front of people who face that sort of hurtful dismissiveness regularly, when none of them really said anything to you, and then all but accused them of vitriol they didn't throw.



It wasn't poor wording at all!
All I said was I have Fang on my island and he doesn't appear to be like that.
You said I didn't say MY FANG, well Fang being on MY island, who elses would he be?

It was just an innocent comment and I'm being treated like garbage, when I meant nothing at all, and we DO face the problems of the community as we are part of it.

I've seen your posts and they usually defend those being attacked, but now I see that some people will just post for the sake of it, and would argue about two flies crawling up a wall.

I don't play victim at all.

My own wife is gender fluid, my best friend and most of our friends are gay!
I've been part of that community for decades, so you can now take both feet out of your mouth! 

Bloody sick of this!
I am ignoring the attackers and truly moving on.

I haven't said, nor have I done anything wrong, and certainly didn't enter the topic with the intention of telling someone they were wrong.. as has happened to me.

I made an innocent comment reguarding my Fang and how he differs from another person's Fang, as the point of a topic is to post in it, and I had a relevant post to make, and the right to respond as we are all supposedly meant to have the right to do.

It had nothing to do with Fang being gay or straight!

This entire attack on me is nuts.

I can't believe it's happening. 

Hope you all have a great Christmas.

Adios.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

Maybe I should try to move in a boyfriend for Dom, any ideas?


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2020)

Let's try to lighten the tone in this thread. It would be a shame to see it locked. 

This isn't the sort of topic that requires debate. Everything expressed is an opinion where there is no way to tell who is right or who is wrong, so little is achieved by openly disagreeing with another person's interpretation of a villager.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

Also if we could keep it to queer/LGBT+ readings of characters as that what the thread is based on maybe?


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 22, 2020)

there is no doubt in my mind that bob is gay. i mean cmon just look at him. he's adorably lazy and wears a pink flower shirt and just is all around funny. also i second @SmoochsPLH with nan and chevre, especially with eachother's photos. I also low key ship phoebe and flora, because they moved out of my town around the same time, i constantly saw them talking and hanging out at eachothers houses, and they were both very cute together. i think they moved out to travel the world together and that's why i saw phoebe a second time while going nmt hunting because flora still lived in my town and phoebe just wanted to send a message to her but anyway its becoming an obsession lol send help


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 22, 2020)

honestlyyy

cj and flick are clearly a couple (nobody can change my mind)

nan and chevre (cherve?) are definately dating, they have photo's of eachother and they have the same furniture layout in their houses 

somepoint before nh was released, i think i read somewhere that isabelle is pan but idk if it was true

alsoo all smugs and uchi villagers ♡


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 22, 2020)

lol this thread. It basically boils down to if you don't share my opinion then go away.

Someone said they don't really care for shipping fictional characters and then everyone is pitches and forks at them.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> lol this thread. It basically boils down to if you don't share my opinion then go away.
> 
> Someone said they don't really care for shipping fictional characters and then everyone is pitches and forks at them.


This thread is literally about queer readings. There's other threads for other discussions? I started a thread a while back about shipping characters and people have offered het and queer readings. This thread is simply not the place for telling queer folks to not read/share their queer readings. It comes off as confrontational.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020



Jam86 said:


> honestlyyy
> 
> cj and flick are clearly a couple (nobody can change my mind)
> 
> ...


I was so happpppy when I first talked to Flick, just so queer coded and feels so relatable to me ;-; absolute sweetie.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 22, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> lol this thread. It basically boils down to if you don't share my opinion then go away.
> 
> Someone said they don't really care for shipping fictional characters and then everyone is pitches and forks at them.



that literally never happened lmao ?? not sure why you feel the need to come in here and stir things up after a staff member had to comment a _second _time.


----------



## jemarsi (Dec 22, 2020)

I would agree that coming into a thread specifically about which characters are LGBTQ+ to disagree with another poster’s opinion by stating that you *don’t* read the character as such comes off as confrontational. As many have stated, this is a thread specifically *for* reading characters as gay/bi/lesbian/trans/queer and it is titled as such.

The members of the LGBTQ+ community should be able to freely discuss their interpretations without being contradicted and then gaslit about it.


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2020)

I don't ship any of my villagers together, but Whitney and Graham are definitely not straight. There's just no way.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 22, 2020)

i dont have many headcanons but one of them is that during her time at school tangy had a huge crush on an alternative girl named debbie. who exactly is debbie? i have no idea. but tangy gave me this letter:




i thought it was really cute. i see debbie being some kind of uchi villager.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

lungs said:


> i dont have many headcanons but one of them is that during her time at school tangy had a huge crush on an alternative girl named debbie. who exactly is debbie? i have no idea. but tangy gave me this letter:
> View attachment 346005
> i thought it was really cute. i see debbie being some kind of uchi villager.


Oh wow, I remember getting a similar letter from Sprinkle and thinking this too! It’s okay sweet peppy babs, you can be queer and like pop music


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 22, 2020)

jemarsi said:


> I would agree that coming into a thread specifically about which characters are LGBTQ+ to disagree with another poster’s opinion by stating that you *don’t* read the character as such comes off as confrontational. As many have stated, this is a thread specifically *for* reading characters as gay/bi/lesbian/trans/queer and it is titled as such.
> 
> The members of the LGBTQ+ community should be able to freely discuss their interpretations without being contradicted and then gaslit about it.


This exactly.

As another member of the staff has already addressed some of the issues taking place in this thread, any and all posts that deviate too far from the thread's purpose going forward will be removed and the poster(s) may receive a formal warning. There is no harm in people sharing their LGBTQ+ headcanons, and coming into a thread specifically dedicated to this purpose solely to tell people they're wrong only creates a hostile environment, which we'd obviously like to avoid.

Please keep to the thread topic from here and simply skip the thread if it doesn't interest you.


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 22, 2020)

I didn’t know a thread like this needed to exist but I’m glad its here! Most of villagers are part of the lgbtq (obvious headcannons ahead so you dont have to agree lol)

Mott is gay
Coach is bi
Teddy is gay
Filbert is ace
Diana is bi
Felicity is pan
Curt is bi
Hazel is lesbian
Eugene is bi
And Flurry is an ally.

I also got that letter from Felicity in the mail about Debbie so I was like !

And I feel like mentioning island ships lol:

Coach x Diana (but they’re on the rocks rn)
Curt x Teddy
Felicity x Eugene

Love my gay villagers and its so fun making up stories in my head for them and their relationships with other residents.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

watercolorwish said:


> I didn’t know a thread like this needed to exist but I’m glad its here! Most of villagers are part of the lgbtq (obvious headcannons ahead so you dont have to agree lol)
> 
> Mott is gay
> Coach is bi
> ...


Okay Curt/Teddy is adorable I may have to draw this


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 22, 2020)

okay so to begin with,
Sable - definitely a cottagecare lesbian, like 100% 
Wilbur and Orville - its not expressly stated form memory if they are related (i dont think they are) so i like to think they are cute husbands who run an air service and possibly a bed and breakfast on the side
Harvey- bisexual, he just has the vibe y'know

me -im bi, and i rule my island


----------



## jemarsi (Dec 22, 2020)

Speaking of Julian being a gay icon...

He was making this yesterday. No choice but to stan.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

jemarsi said:


> Speaking of Julian being a gay icon...
> 
> He was making this yesterday. No choice but to stan.
> 
> View attachment 346171


Julian gave me a garbage bin on my birthday but also hosted my party - I just  I love him.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Dec 22, 2020)

I think any and all could or couldn't be, play the game as you wish, that being said COLTIAN IS REAL.


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2020)

I've Katt and Fuchsia on my island and absolutely believe there is something going there. Maybe it's unrequited on Katt's end. Either way I'm currently hesitant to part with Fuchsia for this reason - because Katt is a more long-term resident on my island and I want her to be happy.


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 22, 2020)

lungs said:


> i dont have many headcanons but one of them is that during her time at school tangy had a huge crush on an alternative girl named debbie. who exactly is debbie? i have no idea. but tangy gave me this letter:
> View attachment 346005
> i thought it was really cute. i see debbie being some kind of uchi villager.


ohmygoodness, i completely forgot, but chrissy sent me this exact message too!


----------



## tajikey (Dec 22, 2020)

I guess Violet could be gay, but all it'd ever be is a guess, seeing as the game leaves it open to interpretation.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

6iixx said:


> ohmygoodness, i completely forgot, but chrissy sent me this exact message too!


Hmmmm, I think we should design an uchi (possibly) named Debbie that our peppy villager's had a collective crush on


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 22, 2020)

Fuschia gives me major lesbian vibes

Julian is maybe pan, but def not just straight

I ship Nana, Wendy and Flo as in a relationship cause they all hang out together on my second island, usually Nana with Flo and Nana with Wendy

I think Audie and Reneigh on my main island would be a cool pairing

Stella is a shy pan

Some snooties and some crankies are ace and/or aro, some are closeted

Pierce might be gay

Flick and CJ are def not straight. I like other people saying Flick is not gendering conforming too, I can totally see that.

Blanca I always headcannoned as having no gender (agender?) since I thought (as a kid who didn't know really anythin about LGBTQ+) that they just had no gender.

Gracie is trans or gnc. Saharah is also possibly gnc.

Harriet is bi

Harvey is super pan but doesn't pick up on flirting

Isabelle is pan


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 22, 2020)

Pretty much all the Smug & Uchi villagers.


----------



## avieators (Dec 22, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> In that case, the adorable canon couple of Flick and CJ
> (Though seriously Flick would read queer even without the context of them being partners)





SmoochsPLH said:


> yesssss talk of lgbt animal crossing *yessssss*
> 
> flick is gender non conforming, but uses he/him. cj refers to him as his partner so that's where i get that from.
> cj and flick are dating and you can fight me on that.





Jam86 said:


> honestlyyy
> 
> cj and flick are clearly a couple (nobody can change my mind)





Spoiler: little controversy, dont click if u dont wanna see spiteful sapphic



i'm so glad so many ppl share this view, i remember back during the height of acnh's popularity ppl were barging into lgbtqia+ threads on twt abt flick and cj and going "pArtNer doEsn'T haVE tO mEaN gAy" i got into a couple of fights w ppl bc like those threads weren't hurting anyone...was mostly queer kids and teenagers talking abt something they wanted to see, and personally it would have been so great to be able to talk abt it freely as a closeted and in denial kid growing up in the 90s.
i get super defensive and protective of my lgbtqia+ siblings when ppl get funny abt stuff like this, ik a het thread like this wouldnt have attracted any controversy :/
but yea anyway after getting in fights i was like "the more u tell me flick and cj arent gay the gayer they're gonna get lol, fight me abt it, u will lose". everyone's allowed their own opinion but i had ppl keep saying to me "well I think theyre JUST FRIENDS" over and over and over, like they were trying to convince me of it, when in reality they made me ship it more out of spite l m a o! i see horrible cishet ship takes on my tl all the time on twt, ppl can handle a few gay ships imo



also i remembered, pink alligator's name is gayle. *gay*le. it's in her name  additionally: justice for nosegay...bring her back!


----------



## jemarsi (Dec 22, 2020)

avieators said:


> Spoiler: little controversy, dont click if u dont wanna see spiteful sapphic
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: more social / gay rep in media rhetoric



God I hear you so hard. I can’t wait for the day in which queer couples get to exist in media in no uncertain terms. AKA lgbtqa+ characters refer to their romantic partners as such outright. Just like the snooty villagers describing a date with a “he” character. None of this “partner” and ambiguous business. This type of subtext is what continues to give those people the right to gaslight the queer community and pretend they don’t exist. We have a long ways to go. We’re getting closer, but not quite there yet.


----------



## avieators (Dec 22, 2020)

jemarsi said:


> Spoiler: more social / gay rep in media rhetoric
> 
> 
> 
> God I hear you so hard. I can’t wait for the day in which queer couples get to exist in media in no uncertain terms. AKA lgbtqa+ characters refer to their romantic partners as such outright. Just like the snooty villagers describing a date with a “he” character. None of this “partner” and ambiguous business. This type of subtext is what continues to give those people the right to gaslight the queer community and pretend they don’t exist. We have a long ways to go. We’re getting closer, but not quite there yet.





Spoiler: it continues, oh my! still cj and flick related tho



as much as i do love the term "partner" and how useful it is for so many ppl...i agree 100%, some ppl will not accept it unless it is b l a t a n t. i get very fond vibes from the way cj and flick talk abt each other (plus flick's hard queer coding) but i still had ppl coming at me over it,,,like why did it matter so much to them? i wish ppl would really look at what they're arguing for sometimes, like what things imply lol


----------



## elphieluvr (Dec 22, 2020)

Well I mean, obviously Julian, he’s freaking Captain Gay. The favorite saying on his photo is, “Never trot when you can prance.” I mean...

it’s my opinion that Bianca is probably of the sapphic persuasion as well. She’s a peppy who leans super athletic, her favored clothing style and furniture in Pocket Camp is sporty and she just strikes me as a sister lol. Mira as well, although the uchi type tends to just come off as super lesbian in general.

Julia is clearly trans, that’s not even an opinion, she is biologically a peacock identifying as a peahen. And let’s not forget that Nan and Chèvre are deeply in love with each other. I could probably fill an entire second island with queer villagers lmao.

edit: jeez, I forgot about Flick and CJ, silly me.


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 22, 2020)

avieators said:


> also i remembered, pink alligator's name is gayle. *gay*le. it's in her name  additionally: justice for nosegay...bring her back!


100% pure poetry. I almost forgot about her ;o;

Also I was going to say that Carmen gives me bi vibes but that's because I remember finding out the princess dialogue first with her!


----------



## elphieluvr (Dec 22, 2020)

Hahaha GAYle.

Wooden Plank Studios is an artist who does video game comics and I am HUGE fan of their ongoing animal crossing series (link for credit where credit is due), and there is a comic where Redd refers to Tom Nook as his ex and that has kind of sunk into my head canon. Would certainly explain a lot between those two.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 22, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> As another member of the staff has already addressed some of the issues taking place in this thread, any and all posts that deviate too far from the thread's purpose going forward will be removed and the poster(s) may receive a formal warning. There is no harm in people sharing their LGBTQ+ headcanons, and coming into a thread specifically dedicated to this purpose solely to tell people they're wrong only creates a hostile environment, which we'd obviously like to avoid.
> 
> Please keep to the thread topic from here and simply skip the thread if it doesn't interest you.



Quick reminder about this statement that was made earlier, as we have already had to delete multiple posts since it was made.


----------



## Dae (Dec 23, 2020)

Del is gay in my eyes just so I can ship him with myself. heh


----------



## cinch (Dec 23, 2020)

Diva always gave me those vibes, and Dom did as well (well, just his appearance). Julian was the first villager ever in my campsite, and my partner was like, "Wow, that's a gay unicorn!" so right away i had to invite him to stay (that was back in March; Julian has been here ever since and will never be leaving) . Funny enough though, I caught him sitting under trees next to Freckles several times, so i thought maybe they liked each other, or maybe friends hanging out, or maybe bi, or maybe it's just whatever and i don't need to put a label on it


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 23, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Julian gave me a garbage bin on my birthday but also hosted my party - I just  I love him.


Jullian gave me a fake statue of David in the mail, it's now proudly displayed by my house. lol


----------



## Jassiii (Dec 23, 2020)

Dom, Julian and Katt 100% are gay/lesbian

Olivia and Genji strike me as trans as well (Fang a bit too but I see him as more nonbinary)

And finally, I see Tasha as Ace


----------



## Licorice (Dec 23, 2020)

Tabby is definitely gay in my eyes


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2020)

Licorice said:


> Tabby is definitely gay in my eyes


The last time this topic emerged one user shared beautiful fan art of Katt and Tabby as a couple. With Katt as a long-term resident on my island I've been considering seeking out Tabby specifically because of it.


----------



## Licorice (Dec 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The last time this topic emerged one user shared beautiful fan art of Katt and Tabby as a couple. With Katt as a long-term resident on my island I've been considering seeking out Tabby specifically because of it.


I can actually see that. They kind of go together style wise.


----------



## duckykate (Dec 23, 2020)

roald is absolutely gay, simply because i want him to be


----------



## Sara? (Dec 23, 2020)

Okey so i had Clyde for a couple of days by now, he's kind of new in my island, I down know if you know him or if you have had him before but he does give me the gay vibe for some reason. He is a very cute character and i absolutely adore his home style !


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 23, 2020)

My orientation is something asexual-adjacent (it's difficult to describe), so to be honest I don't really tend to think about such relationships for myself or others all that often. Not to imply that other asexuals also wouldn't think about it much, but just speaking from my personal experience. 

As such, I generally don't really look at the characters in this game as being this, that, or the other thing. 

There are, however, a few exceptions:

- As has been mentioned by others earlier in the thread, I've liked to think of Julia as being MTF transgender due to her vibrant coloration and tailfeathers being more indicative of peacocks (males) as opposed to peahens (females) when looking at actual peafowl. 

- Due to them being referred to as partners, and because I saw other people doing it, I like think of CJ and Flick being a couple. It's just like, eh, why not. 


I never paid enough attention to Papi to have known anything about him, but after seeing it pointed out here in the thread that his design can sort of imply being trans to a degree, I think I'll adopt this into my personal headcanon.


----------



## Auri1898 (Dec 23, 2020)

Ed for sure.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Dec 23, 2020)

Whoever you want, each villager, even multiples of the same one are for you to connect to and adapt however you like.


----------



## oak (Dec 23, 2020)

Also Deirdre is a hiker outdoorsy lesbian. She reminds me of a lot of girls in Vancouver haha. No shade though, Deirdre has a loving spot on my island and in my heart.


----------



## whitherward (Dec 23, 2020)

cinch said:


> Diva always gave me those vibes, and Dom did as well (well, just his appearance). Julian was the first villager ever in my campsite, and my partner was like, "Wow, that's a gay unicorn!" so right away i had to invite him to stay (that was back in March; Julian has been here ever since and will never be leaving) . Funny enough though, I caught him sitting under trees next to Freckles several times, so i thought maybe they liked each other, or maybe friends hanging out, or maybe bi, or maybe it's just whatever and i don't need to put a label on it



i have freckles on my island so i vote her and julian hanging out as being wlw/mlm solidarity.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

After having both on my island for a while, Judy and Muffy are maybe starting to date ;w; They've been hanging out and talking more and I like to think they bond over Japanese fashion


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 25, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Pietro is gay and that is canon sorry


Pietro is gay and married to Dom.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 25, 2020)

Yoshisaur said:


> Pietro is gay and married to Dom.


On Gont they're next door neighbours in a fairground and hang out a lot ;w; Have you seen WaifuArts' wholesome comics of them on insta?


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 25, 2020)

Dae said:


> Del is gay in my eyes just so I can ship him with myself. heh


I can't believe someone actually said this because same tbh


----------



## Serabee (Dec 25, 2020)

Ugh, this thread makes me wish we had a dislike button- not for all the people posting their opinions on which ones they see as LGBTQ+ but for the ones saying none of them can be (and getting likes for it, ugh).

I mean, don't get me wrong, I don't think Nintendo intended any of them to be gay (not even Flick and CJ- I once saw someone post on another site that people denying them being gay was "gay erasure" and... no, that's ridiculous- they're video game characters and partner has multiple definitions). But what Nintendo DID intend, with literally every character, was for us to see them how we want to see them. And fill in the blanks as we please. Each villager has a very basic personality template that allows the player to fill in any details as to who EXACTLY they are. If they want to see some as LGBTQ+, they can. If they don't, that's fine. If I want to pretend Vic is a retired viking, then he is! If Julia is trans in my mind, she is! And both will be that in my game and, when I talk to them, I will see them as much. If you don't want to see them as that way? You don't HAVE to. But respect that I do, and it enhances my enjoyment of the game. And, again, don't get me wrong- I'd love to see Nintendo introduce some confirmed LGBTQ+ characters. But, until then, everyone's allowed to use their imaginations to play as they see fit.

And, MOST importantly- *if people feel more seen and represented by imagining certain characters in certain ways I WILL NOT deny them that right, and it's stupid to fight people on it. *Play the game how you want to play, but don't force your opinions on others.
That being said, Julia is a LITERALLY a male peacock, and I love her.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 25, 2020)

Okay... the real question. Who is most likely NOT to be LGBT out of my future villagers? LOL. I'm gonna try get Octavian to date Julian since they both have space houses! I'm thinking about booting Bob & Judy for Francine & Chrissy but idk 

Edit: the rabbits are sisters SJSJSHSHDHDHSH guess I won't ship them


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 25, 2020)

I meant to share this the other day and almost forgot since things were hectic but I drew some wholesome teddy and curt love  love these gay bears


Spoiler


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 26, 2020)

watercolorwish said:


> I meant to share this the other day and almost forgot since things were hectic but I drew some wholesome teddy and curt love  love these gay bears
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is beautiful ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 26, 2020)

I don’t often think of the villagers as having any sort of orientation but there are some that stand out to me  (after finishing this list I guess I can’t say I don’t think about it often)

Raymond and Marshal:
I had Marshal in new leaf, and got gay vibes from him then and again when I invited him in new horizons. I always saw Raymond with Marshal when I had Raymond on my island, and I thought they looked really cute together <3

Julian:
Had him in new leaf, and he just gave me gay vibes. I don’t remember shipping him with anybody though. I guess I saw him as more independent

Nan and Chevre:
Best friends and soul mates. The most perfect pair of lesbian goats ;-; I have them now, and I’ll never let them go <3 they must be together

Tasha:
I have her now and she just gives me bi vibes. I don’t ship her with anyone tho, I also see her as more independent

Audie:
I got the prog rock letter from her and would see her as lesbian except I also thought she and Fang spent a lot of time together in a couply way, so I see her as being bi but also not needing to be attached to a single person

Deirdre:
Had her in new leaf and she gave me lesbian vibes. I don’t remember shipping her with anyone though

Tangy:
I have Tangy now, and I see her as asexual. Probably because she is an orange, but that’s just how I feel 

Ursula:
Ursula was one of my starters and I also see her as asexual

Blathers:
Another villager I see as asexual, he just has a passion for knowledge and museum curating. I don’t think romance is out of the picture for him, but I don’t see him seeking anything out

Julia:
I’ve never had her, but she’s clearly a trans woman 

I’m surprised how many villagers orientations I actually have opinions about lol if I think of more I’ll post again

edit: I can’t believe I forgot Flick and CJ the most obvious gay couple <3 they’re so wholesome ;-;


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 26, 2020)

Oh my gosh I had no idea Julia existed what an amazing trans girl awwwwwwww


----------



## Bugs (Dec 26, 2020)

I've never really liked the idea that all uchis are lesbians since that seems a bit like stereotyping to me. Especially being a straight woman who is pretty much a real life uchi, having a lesbian friend in real life who is pretty much a snooty (the new classy ones, not the old mean ones). I think some of them definitely are though.

Merengue gives me lesbian vibes. I dunno who I would pair her with though, I'll have to think about that


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 26, 2020)

I see a lot of Nan and Chevre! Do they really have photos of each other in their houses? That's so cute! I'd love to see pics of this if anyone has any ^_^. 

As for the topic, I never really thought about it to be honest.. the only one I've ever been sure of is Julian lol. I'll have to go through my amiibo collection and think about them all one of these days! I'm thinking maybe Hazel can be a lesbian? She's so cute 🐿


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 27, 2020)

lungs said:


> i dont have many headcanons but one of them is that during her time at school tangy had a huge crush on an alternative girl named debbie. who exactly is debbie? i have no idea. but tangy gave me this letter:
> View attachment 346005
> i thought it was really cute. i see debbie being some kind of uchi villager.



That's actually really neat, but to be honest, I think that letter can potentially be sent from any peppy in the game.


----------



## ranch (Dec 27, 2020)

hmm...based on headcanons that have emerged from how they've interacted with each other on my island, I'd say:

bi/pan: kyle, fuchsia, pinky, me lol
nonbinary: fang

lily's always complimenting opal too, which is very cute...round green gfs?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 27, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> That's actually really neat, but to be honest, I think that letter can potentially be sent from any peppy in the game.



yea i know that the letter isnt unique and any peppy can send it to you, its just a personal headcanon that tangy was the one who wrote it. i also think it fits her as she is one of the few peppies with the music/sing hobby.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 27, 2020)

ranch said:


> hmm...based on headcanons that have emerged from how they've interacted with each other on my island, I'd say:
> 
> bi/pan: kyle, fuchsia, pinky, me lol
> nonbinary: fang
> ...


Lily and Opal awhwhwh, idk why that makes me so happy but it really does


----------



## ranch (Dec 28, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Lily and Opal awhwhwh, idk why that makes me so happy but it really does


the very first thing I saw lily say to opal was that she smelled nice, and they traded compliments for a bit, super sweet


----------



## Skunk (Dec 28, 2020)

I actually really wanna type out some of my headcanons for all the villagers I like/have experience with off the top of my head:

Audie - bi/pan  (female lean, but loves everyone and anyone no matter identity !)
Whitney - very soft femme lesbian
Cherry - she's a goth lesbian duhh
Barold - a Gay man<3
Marshal -  demisexual/demiromantic
Dom - trans man :3c
Genji - genderfluid + def dated Dom when he was on my island!
Tipper - lesbian cow lesbian cow lesbian cow
Merengue + Renee - femme and butch lesbian couple uwu
Flick - I see as asexual!
Fuchsia + Pashmina - very big lesbians aaaaaa


----------



## Draoii (Dec 28, 2020)

I don't have many so far but I definitely enjoy seeing everyones thoughts and headcannons! 

Mine are :

CJ and Flick are currently dating! 
Flick is Nonbinary and uses he/they pronouns. He's bi cause I'm self projecting. 
I can see CJ being gay and possibly trans. 
Tom Nook and Redd are exes. 
Julian is not straight™
Apple is bi because I love her
Diana is a lesbian
Label is asexual and maybe biromantic, again I'm projecting
Amelia is an older lesbian
Gracie is trans
Muffy is a cool goth lesbian
Muffy and Judy are dating


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 28, 2020)

Draoii said:


> I don't have many so far but I definitely enjoy seeing everyones thoughts and headcannons!
> 
> Mine are :
> 
> ...


Yessss join me on the Muffy/Judy ship  Aesthetic girlfriends


----------



## Altarium (Dec 28, 2020)

How can someone look at Julian and be like "yup, looks straight to me". Like come on lol


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 28, 2020)

After barely acknowledging each other for the past few months, my Julian and Pietro are now hanging out and talking all the time ;w; I think they were in competition over who was my island's most aesthetic queer but now they're either best friends or dating


----------



## meo (Dec 28, 2020)

I had a really cute screenshot of Genji and Kabuki together. I'm pretty bummed I can't find it. In any event, they're def a couple in my town and I have their houses side by side.
I second Katt being a part of LGBTQ+. Her and Tabby I like to think are together and supporting each other's music/idol ambitions. Their personality differences have a very Shizuma/Aoi (strawberry panic) feel.

Animal Crossing has always included romanticism in their series especially with the whole Pelly and Pete character history. Not to mention some of the dialogue from multiple villager types but especially smug. We also have Reese and Cyrus and their whole anniversary shoot.

So avoiding the idea of love and romance has never been a goal of AC. It's reasonable and fair to see people develop backstories and relationships between their villagers in their town. It's perfectly reasonable for people to also not partake in feeling that way, however,...this is a topic obviously designed and targeted for LGBTQ+ representation. So, it's important to ask what do you have to contribute and also how you choose to word what you contribute since representation for LGBTQ+ issues are already so lacking.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> The last time this topic emerged one user shared beautiful fan art of Katt and Tabby as a couple. With Katt as a long-term resident on my island I've been considering seeking out Tabby specifically because of it.


Ah, I wanna see this so bad. Please share if you find it!


----------



## Cirice (Dec 28, 2020)

Bob screams chaotic gay energy.
Tom Nook & Redd also defenitively have a past.
And Judy is trans and is proud to dye her fur in the flag's colors because she's extra.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 28, 2020)

watercolorwish said:


> I meant to share this the other day and almost forgot since things were hectic but I drew some wholesome teddy and curt love  love these gay bears
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is so cute! They remind me or Bert and Ernie who are also definitely a  gay couple lol


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 28, 2020)

I drew my sweet soft boys, Sherb and Beau, on a sakura viewing date bc I’m just hyped for spring already, woops >> I might be the only one who ships this but thought I would share here just in case


----------



## satine (Dec 28, 2020)

I think I've said it before but I'll say it again lol -- Ed and Julian are totally a couple on my island. Not just because they're two extremely flamboyant bright blue horses, either. They sing together and are always "leaving things" at the others' home so I was a like  I see y'all. I moved their houses super close together for that reason lol.


----------



## vixened (Dec 29, 2020)

I feel like punchy is pan, cuz he loves bob and hangs out with him out alot. they're adorable


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 29, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Yessss join me on the Muffy/Judy ship  Aesthetic girlfriends



there is something to this good ship Judy/muffy!

I have Judy and Muffy on my (second) island and they are always having the cutest conversations, and ones which seem particularly personal and sweet! And aesthetically I love them - a pastel starry eyed princess and a gothic Lolita! They make such a sweet pairing!

Like some other people here I don’t ship my villagers generally or usually specifically think about their sexuality (most likely an aspect of my privilege, I know). I view my villagers as children who are also mostly asexual (due maybe to some personal stuff, I find it comforting to think of them this way) but even children have crushes and romances and I have started to really like imagining their stories.

I love this thread - it is (mostly) so positive and full of love and just really what I needed to read at the end of a tough year! 

Finally, I love love love seeing any and all head canons for Tabby! Thinking about tabby, my most favorite villager, I tend to think of her as a sort of aromantic disaster, but also love thinking of her as a lesbian disaster (she definitely has to be at least a low key chaotic force/ disaster). I have not decided yet who would be my favorite girlfriend for her, but in my head it would be like an anime where you have a sort of messy tomboy who acts tough but is really a sensitive softie and falls for a princess/ girly girl who is actually the tough one. (Am I thinking of something in particular?)


----------



## avieators (Dec 29, 2020)

i dont think i mentioned amelia specifically the last time i posted,,,i get the vibes of a wise elderly sapphic from her,,,the type i wanna be when i get older, who gives good advice and is friends with everyone and takes baby sapphics/lesbians under her wing (hehe),,,


----------

